# Redd or Nook



## Ichiban (Feb 9, 2017)

So, who do you prefer, Crazy Redd or Tom Nook?
Personally, i like Redd, because he reminds me of one of my uncles, but Tom is a tanuki, and i can't deny that Timmy and Tommy are adorable, it's a hard choice for me in the end.


----------



## Julia_Miller (Feb 9, 2017)

I like Tom nook better because Redd is creepy and he always sells fake paintings. I have to go with Tom Nook because He is so cute.


----------



## Captain James (Feb 9, 2017)

I like Tom Nook. He buys coffee for everyone on main street, he donates to charity, and he even checks up on Timmy and Tommy. Also, Redd is kind of boring. Please tell me something about Redd I didn't know.


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 9, 2017)

Yeah, redd is bland, but i just can't bring myself to hate the guy, while nook owns my life 

- - - Post Merge - - -

hey, maybe in the next animal crossing we'll meet redds nephews/nieces


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Feb 10, 2017)

I much prefer Tom Nook. I think he's a very underrated character due to all of those lame theories surrounding him. I also really like his appearance (especially in the winter part of the movie). As for Redd, I don't really care for him and I'm not a fan of his appearance (except in the movie).


----------



## Sheando (Feb 10, 2017)

I don't hate Tom Nook, but I have a soft spot for Redd. He makes me laugh. I like his slant-line eyes. I've grown to resent him less after playing the game for long enough that I can actually recognize most of the fake art.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 10, 2017)

Tom Nook is better imo, in wild world waiting for redd to have the furniture I needed was tedious.


----------



## hamster (Mar 2, 2017)

I prefer Redd. They're both bland characters but I just like something about him.


----------



## Coach (Mar 3, 2017)

I prefer Nook, I hated the password mechanic for Redd from Wild World, if that wasn't a thing I probably would've picked Redd.


----------



## Bellflower (Mar 4, 2017)

I definitely like Tom Nook better!! Redd is a weird character. I've never liked him in any Animal Crossing games that I've played!


----------



## catmerchant (Mar 5, 2017)

tom nook because he loves money just as much as i do


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 5, 2017)

Well...
Redd is a cooler animal, that i've always liked, and his personality really pops (he's sly... funny etc) BUT he sells really expensive cheap art
Tom Nook is a cool animal, but idk its just plain to me now, and he seems like your average joe guy (minus his gold-digger-ness) xD but his shop has more variety for sure.


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 5, 2017)

Wow, thought this thread was dead lol. This was the first thread i made on TBT.


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 5, 2017)

Both are awful. xD  I guess I prefer Crazy Redd because he doesn't trap you in debt.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 5, 2017)

Redd because foxes are cool


----------



## Corrie (Mar 5, 2017)

Redd. He's so sketchy and it makes me wanna know more about him! Nook is greedy down to the last penny in his register.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Mar 6, 2017)

I knew the Tom Nook haters would get here. You see why I said he was underrated? lol


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

Tom Nook! I use to hate him in CF but now that he's so involved in the NL game I grew fond of him 
Crazy Redd is so cruel especially to our poor villagers who constantly get scammed out of their bells to buy fake art from him


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 8, 2017)

I love Redd so much. I like how sly he is and how he's a fox.


----------



## unpoetic (Mar 8, 2017)

Nook. He looks so cute in his little jacket. Also, while he takes all my money I know that I'm getting something in return. Redd has no problem sacmming people out of bells.


----------



## Weiland (Mar 11, 2017)

Tom Nook is and always has been adorable. I like Crazy Redd (although he's like the villain of the AC series) but I much prefer Tom Nook because he runs a decent shop and helps you expand your house -- although for a hefty fee.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 12, 2017)

I like Tom Nook better. Red talks too much, plus he's a crook. Nook isn't really a crook, he's just a very good business man. Lol.


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 14, 2017)

Nook, they can both be as corrupt as eachother but given some backstory he isn't as bad people make him out to be. He's got to make money somehow but he doesn't do it with immoral methods unlike Redd, by selling counterfeit art from time to time. There's just always been something off about Redd as a character even before the whole black market thing. The fact that he calls you cousin as if you're a good friend to him almost immediately, is very off-putting for him as a character. With Nook, he makes it clear that he means business, and he doesn't try to hide his true intentions.


----------



## CattyPuddles (Mar 15, 2017)

Nook is sweet but I can't help but to get frustrated at times due to the debt he traps you in ha ha. I guess I'd say Redd, but that's because I've never been scammed by him personally. (I use Google oops :s)


----------



## kenna (Mar 18, 2017)

redd for sure. not sure why but i think he's funny


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 18, 2017)

tom nook definitely
+ raccoons are my fav animals so he was gonna win either way in my book but i also like tom's attitude and how annoying he used to be lol


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 18, 2017)

Crazy Redd all the way.  First of all, dude is a mainstay of summertime, selling them fortune cookies at his festive shack during the fireworks show.

secondly, yeah he seels some fake art, but he sells some real art too-- i mean i got the Mona Lisa from him for a mere 300 bells!!  

at least you know straight up that Redd is shady.  but aint nothing you can do about Tpm Nook the Crook, and his outrageous fees, you don't even have the chance to negotiate a fair deal!!  plus he slips in during the night while youre sleeping with his weasely frined Lyle, they creepy


----------



## carp (Mar 20, 2017)

redd cause i relate


----------



## fenris (Mar 22, 2017)

Nook gives you an interest-free home loan to be paid off _at your leisure_.  You can even opt to just... not pay it off.  Your house won't expand if you don't, but the option is still there, and you won't get in any kind of trouble.  Nook is a pretty chill guy, all things considered.


----------



## mariostarn (Mar 23, 2017)

Definitively Tom Nook. I never saw him as the evil greedy loan shark everyone pictures him as. He puts his business first, but it's pretty clear he has a good heart.
Also, I bet he's extremely cuddly. I wanna hug him.


----------

